# Water's Good For You?



## Kirk (May 30, 2003)

I read a FAQ about how good water is for ya, and the things it
does.   Most ppl who've successfully lost weight say to drink lots
of water.  So I started doing just that 2 weeks ago.  One thing
I've noticed ... and I'm not sure it's related is that my workouts 
are KILLING me!  When I first started kenpo, I couldn't finish our
workouts.  That hasn't happened in over a year.  But in the past
2 weeks, I feel like I did when I first walked in!!  What gives?

Has anyone else experienced this?  Does anyone know if there's
any records of a correlation there?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2003)

Haven't heard of it myself, but...I've noticed something similar.

Maybe try a poweraid or gateraid at workout time or pop a good multivitamin?

I'm seriously considering going back on the ginseng to boost the energy levels again.

I'm curious if anyone else has noticed anything similar.

:asian:


----------



## pesilat (May 30, 2003)

I think (though could be wrong) that this has to do with the electrolytes. The water keeps you hydrated, but does nothing for your energy level.

Water is vital for losing weight. As it was explained to me, toxins are stored in the fat. When the fat is broken down, those toxins are released into the bloodstream. If you're not getting enough water, you won't be able to flush those toxins. If you're not able to flush the toxins, your body will refuse to burn the fat in order to prevent poisoning itself.

What I'd suggest is (as previously mentioned) to drink a gatorade or something during workouts. This should help keep your energy level up. Then drink water the rest of the time.

Personally, I've not noticed any problems with my energy levels and all I drink is water. The only time in the past 6 months that I've drank anything except water was when I was driving and trying to stay awake, then I drank a pop. But there've only been a couple of those times.

Mike


----------



## Jay Bell (May 30, 2003)

> Maybe try a poweraid or gateraid at workout time or pop a good multivitamin?



Please don't do this.  Gatoraid and Poweraid are not good for you in any way.  Sports drinks have about 8 teaspoons of refined sugar, even if no sugar is added.  Refined sugar weakens your immune system. 

As far as water intake...the medical community really pushes to intake large amounts of water.  However, they tend to skim details of *how*.  Per day, we should take in one liter of water per 50 lbs of bodyweight.  If you live in hotter climates or are outside, then you increase that amount accordingly.

I've seen people take liter bottles of water, chug them and think that's enough.  Untrue.  The body can only process and store water in small amounts.  The excess is flushed from the body.  Throughout the day, you should sip on bottles of water.  Springwater is the best...below that, purified drinking water.

What may be happening in your body is water retention from taking heavy amounts of water in in short periods of time.  Hope that helps some...

Jay

PS - STAY AWAY FROM DISTILLED WATER...unlike other waters, it is not alkaline.


----------



## Kirk (May 30, 2003)

Hmm ... I've been trying to sip, and take it in slowly.  I'm not 
saying the water IS the problem .. it's just the only thing I've 
changed, and is at the same time frame that I fatigue so easily.
Maybe it's just coincidence.


----------



## pesilat (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *As far as water intake...the medical community really pushes to intake large amounts of water.  However, they tend to skim details of *how*.  Per day, we should take in one liter of water per 50 lbs of bodyweight.  If you live in hotter climates or are outside, then you increase that amount accordingly.
> *



Thanks for those numbers, Jay. That's the most definitive number I've ever heard given to water intake (i.e.: 1 liter / 50 lbs).

I actually drink a little more than that ... but I'm pretty active and sweat a fair amount most days, too. And, like you said, I ingest it throughout the day, one sip at a time.

As I said previously, I've not noticed any problems with my energy levels.

Mike


----------



## Zepp (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *Gatoraid and Poweraid are not good for you in any way.  Sports drinks have about 8 teaspoons of refined sugar, even if no sugar is added.  Refined sugar weakens your immune system. *



I've had good results drinking Gatorade before and during workouts.  I can't say about Powerade, which has a lot more stuff in it that can take it longer to be digested and metabolized by your body.

It's true that there is some evidence that refined sugar _may_ weaken the immune system, but I've never heard or read anything definitive.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2003)

I think the water should also be chilled, but not 'ided' at it'll burn a few more cals than room temp water, if its available.

You could also be going through an 'adjustment' phase as your body comes to terms with having more water available.  Happened to me...spent a week feeling bloated, and then felt fine.  Bit better than 'normal' actually.

Add in a daily juice round for some vitamins...the fresher the better.  Storebought stuff tends to have more 'additives'.

I've found that especially for AM workouts a weak green tea (no sugar added) gives a little caffine boost plus anti oxidents.  To me, its worth dealing with the diaretic properties.


----------



## streetwise (May 30, 2003)

Remy Presas used to tell a great story, the gist of which was that some Filipinos like bananas and potato chips as hot weather supplements to keep your electrolytes replenished, along with the gallons of water.


----------



## Jay Bell (May 30, 2003)

The following list was contributed by Nancy Appleton, Ph.D. who has a web site at www.nancyappleton.com  

She is also the author of the book Lick The Sugar Habit

In addition to throwing off the body's homeostasis, excess sugar may result in a number of other significant consequences. The following is a listing of some of sugar's metabolic consequences from a variety of medical journals and other scientific publications. 

1. Sugar can suppress the immune system. 

2. Sugar can upset the body's mineral balance. 

3. Sugar can cause hyperactivity, anxiety, concentration difficulties, and crankiness in children. 

4. Sugar can cause drowsiness and decreased activity in children. 

5. Sugar can adversely affect children's school grades. 

6. Sugar can produce a significant rise in triglycerides. 

7. Sugar contributes to a weakened defense against bacterial infection. 

8. Sugar can cause kidney damage. 

9. Sugar can reduce helpful high density cholesterol (HDLs). 

10. Sugar can promote an elevation of harmful cholesterol (LDLs). 

11. Sugar may lead to chromium deficiency. 

12. Sugar can cause copper deficiency. 

13. Sugar interferes with absorption of calcium and magnesium. 

14. Sugar may lead to cancer of the breast, ovaries, prostate, and rectum. 

15. Sugar can cause colon cancer, with an increased risk in women. 

16. Sugar can be a risk factor in gall bladder cancer. 

17. Sugar can increase fasting levels of blood glucose. 

18. Sugar can weaken eyesight. 

19. Sugar raises the level of a neurotransmitter called serotonin, which can narrow blood vessels. 

20. Sugar can cause hypoglycemia. 

21. Sugar can produce an acidic stomach. 

22. Sugar can raise adrenaline levels in children. 

23. Sugar can increase the risk of coronary heart disease. 

24. Sugar can speed the aging process, causing wrinkles and grey hair. 

25. Sugar can lead to alcoholism. 

26. Sugar can promote tooth decay. 

27. Sugar can contribute to weight gain and obesity. 

28. High intake of sugar increases the risk of Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis. 

29. Sugar can cause a raw, inflamed intestinal tract in persons with gastric or duodenal ulcers. 

30. Sugar can cause arthritis 

31. Sugar can cause asthma. 

32. Sugar can cause candidiasis (yeast infection). 

33. Sugar can lead to the formation of gallstones. 

34. Sugar can lead to the formation of kidney stones. 

35. Sugar can cause ischemic heart disease. 

36. Sugar can cause appendicitis. 

37. Sugar can exacerbate the symptoms of multiple sclerosis. 

38. Sugar can indirectly cause hemorrhoids. 

39. Sugar can cause varicose veins. 

40. Sugar can elevate glucose and insulin responses in oral contraception users. 

41. Sugar can lead to periodontal disease. 

42. Sugar can contribute to osteoporosis. 

43. Sugar contributes to saliva acidity. 

44. Sugar can cause a decrease in insulin sensitivity. 

45. Sugar leads to decreased glucose tolerance. 

46. Sugar can decrease growth hormone. 

47. Sugar can increase total cholesterol. 

48. Sugar can increase systolic blood pressure. 

49. Sugar can change the structure of protein causing interference with protein absorption. 

50. Sugar causes food allergies. 

51. Sugar can contribute to diabetes. 

52. Sugar can cause toxemia during pregnancy. 

53. Sugar can contribute to eczema in children. 

54. Sugar can cause cardiovascular disease. 

55. Sugar can impair the structure of DNA. 

56. Sugar can cause cataracts. 

57. Sugar can cause emphysema. 

58. Sugar can cause atherosclerosis. 

59. Sugar can cause free radical formation in the bloodstream. 

60. Sugar lowers the enzymes' ability to function. 

61. Sugar can cause loss of tissue elasticity and function. 

62. Sugar can cause liver cells to divide, increasing the size of the liver. 

63. Sugar can increase the amount of fat in the liver. 

64. Sugar can increase kidney size and produce pathological changes in the kidney. 

65. Sugar can overstress the pancreas, causing damage. 

66. Sugar can increase the body's fluid retention. 

67. Sugar can cause constipation. 

68. Sugar can cause myopia (nearsightedness). 

69. Sugar can compromise the lining of the capillaries. 

70. Sugar can cause hypertension. 

71. Sugar can cause headaches, including migraines. 

72. Sugar can cause an increase in delat, alpha and theta brain waves, which can alter the mind's ability to think clearly. 

73. Sugar can cause depression. 

74. Sugar can increase insulin responses in those consuming high-sugar diets compared to low sugar diets. 

75. Sugar increases bacterial fermentation in the colon. 

76. Sugar can cause hormonal imbalance. 

77. Sugar can increase blood platelet adhesiveness which increases risk of blood clots. 

78. Sugar increases the risk of Alzheimer Disease.


----------



## roryneil (May 30, 2003)

i always read you should drink warm water for better digestion. during workouts, i try to avoid drinking any more than just to wash out my mouth. otherwise it hits my stomach like a rock.


----------



## dearnis.com (May 30, 2003)

Remy Presas and the bananas and potato chips.  The image just brought a smile to my face.
Chad


----------



## Elfan (May 30, 2003)

People's water needs vary with activity level/size/food intake/environment etc so I don't  think the "8-10 glasses" type suggestions are very useful.  Drink enough so that your urine is clear and copious and you are all set.


----------



## Kirk (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *People's water needs vary with activity level/size/food intake/environment etc so I don't  think the "8-10 glasses" type suggestions are very useful.  Drink enough so that your urine is clear and copious and you are all set. *



That's definitely happening!
:asian:


----------



## Roland (May 30, 2003)

..it will start to flush all the salt from your liver, and then your liver will start to draw salt from other areas of your body.
Not a good thing.

Too much as well as too little water can be a bad thing. The problem is in our society, not enough people drink water at all, or very rarely. And just about every other drink we take actually starts to dehydrate us, coffee, pop even sports drinks with the sugar and sodium only quenches a temporary thirst while actually squeezing the water from our bodies.
 So while it is true to say that as a society we do need to drink more water, you just have to watch your self as an individual and not over due it.

If we all listened to our bodies more, we would a lot better off.

:soapbox:


----------



## pesilat (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *..it will start to flush all the salt from your liver, and then your liver will start to draw salt from other areas of your body.
> Not a good thing.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but from what I've read, you have to drink *a lot* of water. More than a gallon in an hour. That's not an easy thing to do.

Mike


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 31, 2003)

I tried....but, it all went to one leg.


----------



## spook mma (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *..it will start to flush all the salt from your liver, and then your liver will start to draw salt from other areas of your body.
> Not a good thing.
> 
> *



this is actually a recent finding that the medical community has come across.  apparently a lot of this type of research has been started due to the large number of people participating in marathons and triatholons.  many athletes have become overly concerned with staying hydrated, and subsequently end up drinking too much water.  the article stated that a good test to see if you are comsuming too much water is weigh yourself before your workout and then immediately after.  if you are heavier, then you drank too much water during your workout.  ideally, you only want to drink enough fluids to replace those that you lose while you sweat.

another bizarre case of drinking an extraordinary amount of water - it will eventually seep into the bloodstream (not positive how) and 'drown' the brain.  read a recent case where some frat boys ended up killing some pledges because forcing them to drink gallons of waters was one of their hazing activities.

as far as fatigue due to water intake - i drink more water than anyone i know.  i do get fatigued, but that's pretty much cuz i'm terribly out of shape .  if your consumption of water is replacing other fluids, then i would tend to believe that your fatigue is mostly due to the lower number of carbs and electrolytes, as was previously noted in the thread.


----------



## Jay Bell (May 31, 2003)

Too much water is absolutely a reality.  If you loose too much sodium in your body, it's a very horrible experiance (as said above).

However...IMO...listening to your body is not wise.  Here in Phoenix, I see people every summer that are newbies to the area that do not hydrate themselves enough.  They are new to the area...do not understand that they need water due to the sweat evaporating instantly and feel that they are okay.

One of my roomates recently ended up in the ER...because she would drink when she was thirsty and only then...

Most people are dehydrated...however being used to the experiance feel that it's normal for their type.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *Please don't do this.  Gatoraid and Poweraid are not good for you in any way.  *




I think the drinks are important for any exercise that lasts over an hour in length.  If the exercise is less, they are less important.

Here's from some information on-line.  The drinks contain sugar for three reasons.  The first is to make the drink taste better so that you drink more.  Second it helps the absorption in the stomach (as long as it's not fructose).  Third it helps replenish your energy reserves.

They also contain minerals (such as salt) in order to replenish those lost during the exercise.


www.mayoclinic.com
What about energy bars and drinks?  
...
Sports drinks, too, can help young athletes during practice if they contain the right things. Drinks that contain electrolytes  elements such as sodium and potassium  help replace the salts the body loses in sweat during activity. When the body loses too much of these salts, the muscles can't function as well and performance declines. Drinks that contain only sugars  ingredients such as sucrose, fructose and high fructose corn syrup  provide energy but don't replace salts lost in sweat.

The sweetness of energy drinks may be more appealing to children than water. Unless the child is participating in practices longer than 60 minutes, they aren't necessary. However, they may be helpful in getting the child to consume more fluids. 




and



HealthKick:  Powerade - Does It Really Have Power?
by Jennifer G. Galea MS RD

Most athletes know the importance of adequate hydration.  But did you know that some people could lose 3.5 to 4.5 pounds (1.5 to 2 litres) of fluid per hour?  And that as little as one percent loss of body weight during exercise will impair performance?

How do you achieve adequate hydration?  First, you need to ensure that you are fully hydrated when beginning exercise.  To do this, the recommendation is to drink 12 to 20 ounces (400 to 600 ml) of fluid, 2-3 hours before exercise, in addition to drinking generous amounts of fluid throughout the day.

During exercise, athletes should drink enough to maintain fluid balance (to take in as much as they are using and sweating).  To obtain this level of hydration, the recommendation is to drink 6 to 12 ounces (180 to 360 ml) of fluid at 15-20 minute intervals, beginning at the start of exercise.

But what type of fluid should you consume?  Should it have sugar and if so, what kind?  Should it have sodium?  Do you really need a sports drink?

According to current recommendations, you should not drink beverages containing "fructose" during exercise, which means that you should not consume fruit juice.  But do you need anything more than water?  For intense exercise lasting more than one hour, experts agree that your beverage should contain both carbohydrate and sodium.  The carbohydrate level recommded is 4-8%.  This level aids in appropriate gastric emptying (passage through the stomach) as well as replacing blood sugar/muscle glycogen.  Sodium is important because it may enhance the palatability of the beverage and the "drive to drink," with the end result being an increase in fluid consumed.

Despite the recommendtation of drinking regularly during vigorous exercise, most athletes do not consume enough fluids to compensate for their losses.  This results in their bodies being dehydrated.  Sports drinks, such as Powerade, are more efficient in reducing post-exercise dehydration.  It contains sodium which aids in rehydration by maintaining plasma osmolality (concentration of the blood), which helps maintain the desire to drink.

So yes, a sports drink is definitely a better choice than water for optimal hydration for athletic performance, especially if the exercise is intense or lasts more than an hour.  It's important to keep in mind that overall nutrition impacts on your hydration status, so eat right and drink plenty of fluids even when you aren't in training.


WhiteBirch


----------

